

Hackers, corporate spies targeted by Obama sanctions order - tonymon
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-01/u-s-economic-sanctions-to-target-cyber-attacks-cyberspying

======
yAnonymous
So, are the U.S. going to sanction themselves?

